

Ask HN: How do Compete.com or Quantcast collect data? - sikakkar

I can't find a good explanation to how they product traffic and other data.
======
arn
If you dig into their sites, there are some general descriptions. My
understanding is that they partner with ISPs, toolbars and the like to get
data on people's browsing habits.

So small time ISP might share what sites are being visited, so they
extrapolate on that. Alexa uses a toolbar, for example. So they know what
sites people are browsing.

Quantcast lets you add your own codes, so then you get an actual measurement
of traffic.

